# boyfriend wont stop looking at porn



## cat (Aug 28, 2010)

My boyfriend of 13years won't stop looking at porn. I have found porn on his work computer and his home computer. I have found him looking up women to hook up with on craigslist. He said he was just looking to see what kind of freaks are out there and promised not to do it again. Now I have found movies on his lap top. He is was laid off about a month ago. So I guess he just sits home and looks at porn and who knows what he doing. I want him to leave. It will break up our family. My children and Grandchildren love him. Everyone thinks were such a great couple. Were are not young. I don't know what to do. I think he should just leave. I have already given him a chance and just did the samething. Do all older guys act like this?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If you children and grandchildren learned to love him with all his flaws, they can learn to love pretty much anyone. His bags couldn't hit the sidewalk quickly enough.


----------



## examinerdeby (Aug 22, 2010)

unbelievable said:


> If you children and grandchildren learned to love him with all his flaws, they can learn to love pretty much anyone. His bags couldn't hit the sidewalk quickly enough.



Absolutely! 
And no, all older men certainly do not act like this!


----------



## tj71 (Jul 20, 2010)

If he himself ever wants to stop looking at porn, then he needs to go through an SA group and do the 12 steps. people don't realize that porn is more addictive than drugs. It's a serious problem not to be taken lightly. That is, if both of you are serious about getting help...he has to admit it's a problem


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

Why is it an issue? Is it affecting your relationship in bed? Is he not helping around the house? Is he exposing the kids to it?

Or is it that you just don't like porn?


----------

